# Original 72 disc brake Lemon Peeler  https://www.facebook.com/groups/1363194367086261/?ref=share Check us out



## vastingray (Jan 17, 2020)

Original 72 Disc Lemon Peeler.   check us out on Facebook  loaded with cool bikes ,parts and great collectors https://www.facebook.com/groups/1363194367086261/?ref=share


----------



## jrcarz (Jan 17, 2020)

I see a couple scratches on the Chain guard.  Are you sure this is your bike?   LOL. Just kidding.   I love your Bikes keep the pictures coming.


----------

